# Hillside mega meet, potential other game.



## Liverbirdie (Aug 8, 2012)

Has anyone sorted anything out either side of this?

I don't want to build anyones hopes up, but if time allows me to organise it I may have a good option for the Sunday, but it depends upon where people are staying. In the meantime, please advise on the following:-

1. Are you available on the Sunday afternoon for a game, say after 3.00 pm?
2. Will you pay Â£46.00 for a round only, compared to a normal weekend rate of Â£60.00.
3. Where are you staying?

I may have something happening in my personal life (positive) that may make it a problem to sort everything out, but thought I would ask people's thoughts first, see the potential numbers, and take it from there, so I hope I don't get anyone excited, but may have a good option for the Sunday.

LB


----------



## Birchy (Aug 8, 2012)

Im not at the Hillside meet due to work :-(. I can make a game Sunday afternoon though if its in the north west .


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 8, 2012)

Ooohh this sounds good would you care to expand?

 I can't play on the Sunday as me and junior are in a pairs comp at northernden but if there's a game on the Tuesday I will play.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 8, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Ooohh this sounds good would you care to expand?

 I can't play on the Sunday as me and junior are in a pairs comp at northernden but if there's a game on the Tuesday I will play.
		
Click to expand...

I'll wait to see the interest/availability/numbers before revealing my hand.

Caldy was full BTW for this Sunday, but I'm on the reserve list.


----------



## rickg (Aug 8, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Ooohh this sounds good would you care to expand?

 I can't play on the Sunday as me and junior are in a pairs comp at northernden but if there's a game on the Tuesday I will play.
		
Click to expand...

I'm also hoping to play on the Tuesday.....preferably a links course.....


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 9, 2012)

rickg said:



			I'm also hoping to play on the Tuesday.....preferably a links course.....
		
Click to expand...


Whereabouts are you staying fella?


----------



## rickg (Aug 9, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Whereabouts are you staying fella?
		
Click to expand...

Not sorted anything yet mate....


----------



## GB72 (Aug 9, 2012)

I could be interested in a Sunday afternoon round. Not sorted a place to stay yet but plenty of hotel options in Southport or lytham within a few miles of hillside.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 9, 2012)

Does anyone know what time it all starts at Hillside?

I have a few hours in the car and not sure whether to drive up the day before and stay over or to drive up on the day and stay over after golf.

Liverbirdie, I could be up for a game on the Sunday once I figure out what I'm doing with a room. Do you know any decent places ito stay n the area of Hillside?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 10, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			Does anyone know what time it all starts at Hillside?

I have a few hours in the car and not sure whether to drive up the day before and stay over or to drive up on the day and stay over after golf.

Liverbirdie, I could be up for a game on the Sunday once I figure out what I'm doing with a room. Do you know any decent places ito stay n the area of Hillside?
		
Click to expand...

I'm still waiting on an up to date answer from the Sunday option as I asked them 2-3 months ago. BTW it was onlt Â£40.00 not Â£46.00 (but the normal Sunday price is Â£60.00). We would need a minimum of 20 though, and not much interest so far.

The course is Delamere and I scouted it a month ago and it is a cracking heathland/moorland couse, although the rough was severe. A great course though.

Are more people interested in a Tuesday rather than a Sunday option? Delamere isn't available then though, as they have a county match on. The only problem is it is 40 miles away from Hillside.

Hillside hotels, Southport is probably only 2-3 miles away, so that is the closest for many. However, I know I'm biased but Liverpool is only about 12-15 miles away and it is a brilliant, friendly, beautiful city (nowadays, in the main) and is a great night out (better then Newcastle, even). So that would be my tuppen'orth worth, there will also be a lot more choice for hotels.

I have just put my notice in today, in my current employers, so if I can still get an afternoon off for the Tuesday, I can look into other Tuesday options, god willing.

Any Tuesday interest?

LB


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 10, 2012)

I was possibly looking to play on Sunday - dependant on course - but top of my hit list was Delamere. If it is Sunday afternoon, I am in. Playing its neighbour Sandiway on Wednesday and Formby Tuesday - just need the same weather as the last coupl of days and it should be a cracking trip


----------



## rickg (Aug 10, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			I was possibly looking to play on Sunday - dependant on course - but top of my hit list was Delamere. If it is Sunday afternoon, I am in. Playing its neighbour Sandiway on Wednesday and Formby Tuesday - just need the same weather as the last coupl of days and it should be a cracking trip

Click to expand...

Paul, is Formby on Tuesday with GM Forum guys.?....are all the spaces taken?


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 10, 2012)

rickg said:



			Paul, is Formby on Tuesday with GM Forum guys.?....are all the spaces taken?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't mind playing formby on the Tuesday rick.


----------



## rickg (Aug 10, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			I wouldn't mind playing formby on the Tuesday rick.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent....shall I leave you to look into booking it....sure we must be able to get a 4 ball?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 10, 2012)

rickg said:



			Excellent....shall I leave you to look into booking it....sure we must be able to get a 4 ball?
		
Click to expand...

2-3 months ago, I quietly asked s and a, west lancs, formby and delamere about options after checking with MikeH. Ill check my notes again and advise, one give a good discount, and didn't have a minimum amount, west lancs I think for about Â£70,normally Â£95 I think for the Tuesday. Might be too steep though????


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi Rick - not with GM sorry - playing with my boss (or ex boss now as I have changed jobs in the same company) and his nephew, who is +2 and a member (!!!), and probably another guy from work. Playing with him again at Sandiway on Wednesday, where he has just joined. Catch you at Cooden on Friday


----------



## Junior (Aug 11, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			2-3 months ago, I quietly asked s and a, west lancs, formby and delamere about options after checking with MikeH. Ill check my notes again and advise, one give a good discount, and didn't have a minimum amount, west lancs I think for about Â£70,normally Â£95 I think for the Tuesday. Might be too steep though????
		
Click to expand...

LB, 

I could be up for Tuesday , let me check in work on Monday that I can get the day and I'll let you know.  


PNW,

Formby is awesome, one of my favourites , check out the review section, i put some pics up of when i played it in June.


----------



## rickg (Aug 31, 2012)

Liverbidie, StuartC & junior....are any of you still interested in playing Tuesday?......I'm happy to play anywhere any price.......


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 31, 2012)

rickg said:



			Liverbidie, StuartC & junior....are any of you still interested in playing Tuesday?......I'm happy to play anywhere any price.......
		
Click to expand...

Possibly Rick, if I can find a childminder for my two then yes. Will let you know tomorrow if thats ok pal.


----------



## Junior (Aug 31, 2012)

Stu/LB/RickG

I can play Tuesday if you fancy a game.  I dont mind where.....West Lancs , Formby , or we could play Lee Park or Lymm ?? . I'll call round tomorrow and see whats available.  Any preferences?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 31, 2012)

Would love to chaps,but too late to book time off. Enjoy though.


----------



## rickg (Aug 31, 2012)

Junior said:



			Stu/LB/RickG

I can play Tuesday if you fancy a game.  I dont mind where.....West Lancs , Formby , or we could play Lee Park or Lymm ?? . I'll call round tomorrow and see whats available.  Any preferences?
		
Click to expand...

i'd prefer a links if possible but just interested in playing so will play absolutely anywhere!!...hopefully Stuartc can get a babysitter....


----------



## Junior (Aug 31, 2012)

rickg said:



			i'd prefer a links if possible but just interested in playing so will play absolutely anywhere!!...hopefully Stuartc can get a babysitter....
		
Click to expand...

No probs, i'll ring round a few and see what availability there is. Its probably best to stay around the coast as a lot of courses up here are drying out from torrential  downpours on Wednesday.

Stu, let me know how the babysitter hunt goes mate.


----------



## Junior (Sep 1, 2012)

Rick / Stu / anyone else who fancies making a 4

Around southport the times are not looking good for links.....

S&A Â£85 but after 1pm only
Hesketh Â£65 earliest is 13:50
West Lancs after 2pm 
Birkdale Â£180 per round
Formby Â£115 per day 10:50
Formby ladies Â£55 but can't book until Monday .

A bit further afield is Wallasey which Is Â£80 and has 11:28 available.  This is about a 40 min drive through the Wallasey tunnel. 

Formby / Wallasey look the best options ,  Check out the websites & let me know what you guys think and I'll book if you still fancy it!!


----------



## 6inchcup (Sep 1, 2012)

GB72 said:



			I could be interested in a Sunday afternoon round. Not sorted a place to stay yet but plenty of hotel options in Southport or lytham within a few miles of hillside.
		
Click to expand...

lytham is a good run from hillside,plenty of places in southport i think a few lads are staying at the best western (the clifton) not a bad hotel and a fabulous italian restaurant about 50 yds away.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 1, 2012)

Junior said:



			Rick / Stu / anyone else who fancies making a 4

Around southport the times are not looking good for links.....

S&A Â£85 but after 1pm only
Hesketh Â£65 earliest is 13:50
West Lancs after 2pm 
Birkdale Â£180 per round
Formby Â£115 per day 10:50
Formby ladies Â£55 but can't book until Monday .

A bit further afield is Wallasey which Is Â£80 and has 11:28 available.  This is about a 40 min drive through the Wallasey tunnel. 

Formby / Wallasey look the best options ,  Check out the websites & let me know what you guys think and I'll book if you still fancy it!!
		
Click to expand...

Stu/Junior, Lee park members can get on Hesketh on a 2 for 1 basis. You only need two "names" to make up a 4 ball. So Â£25 each, I think, or that's what we paid last year during the week. Nice course also, good value for half-bat.


----------



## Junior (Sep 1, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Stu/Junior, Lee park members can get on Hesketh on a 2 for 1 basis. You only need two "names" to make up a 4 ball. So Â£25 each, I think, or that's what we paid last year during the week. Nice course also, good value for half-bat.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, The website looked good.  Im not sure what time will be best for stu/rick, i can play am or pm though. Tuesday seems to be a popular for ladies day in Southport. 

I didnt check Lytham or Blackpool Northshore, which might be good options.


----------



## rickg (Sep 1, 2012)

Hesketh  looks fab on the website and loving the history...established 1885.........i have the entire day off  so no problems playing  afternoon.......I  can have a lay in  and get some lazy brunch before a leisurely pre match practice........price sounds good as well....


----------



## fat-tiger (Sep 1, 2012)

rickg said:



			Hesketh  looks fab on the website and loving the history...established 1885.........i have the entire day off  so no problems playing  afternoon.......I  can have a lay in  and get some lazy brunch before a leisurely pre match practice........price sounds good as well....
		
Click to expand...

rick trust me hesketh aint very good apart from last 4 holes , cert not worth Â£65, played there open week few years back,and never been back, not played it but never heard a bad word said about  ormskirk,  formby is class though


----------



## Junior (Sep 1, 2012)

rickg said:



			Hesketh  looks fab on the website and loving the history...established 1885.........i have the entire day off  so no problems playing  afternoon.......I  can have a lay in  and get some lazy brunch before a leisurely pre match practice........price sounds good as well....
		
Click to expand...


Hesketh is booked for 1350 ! Hopefully Stu can make it, plus anyone else who fancies it.   They have a driving range and practise facilities so we can loosen up a bit first! 

 It hosted the*Junior Open Championship in 2008*and the*Centenary Lancashire Amateur Championship in 2010 and was co-host with Hillside for the 2011*Amateur Championship, so hopefully its improved since fat-tiger played it! 
.


----------



## rickg (Sep 1, 2012)

Junior said:



			Hesketh is booked for 1350 ! Hopefully Stu can make it, plus anyone else who fancies it.   They have a driving range and practise facilities so we can loosen up a bit first! 

 It hosted the*Junior Open Championship in 2008*and the*Centenary Lancashire Amateur Championship in 2010 and was co-host with Hillside for the 2011*Amateur Championship, so hopefully its improved since fat-tiger played it! 
.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one mate!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 1, 2012)

Junior said:



			Hesketh is booked for 1350 ! Hopefully Stu can make it, plus anyone else who fancies it.   They have a driving range and practise facilities so we can loosen up a bit first! 

 It hosted the*Junior Open Championship in 2008*and the*Centenary Lancashire Amateur Championship in 2010 and was co-host with Hillside for the 2011*Amateur Championship, so hopefully its improved since fat-tiger played it! 
.
		
Click to expand...

IMHO it has got more than 4 good holes, Â£65 is steep, but worth Â£40 of anyones money. get Stu to book through lee park to save you a few bob on a 2 for 1. There is a few samey holes in the middle, but a decent track.

Bear in mind fat tiger must have played 20 of the top 100 UK courses this year, so might have a very high standard to compare with.


----------



## Junior (Sep 1, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			IMHO it has got more than 4 good holes, Â£65 is steep, but worth Â£40 of anyones money. get Stu to book through lee park to save you a few bob on a 2 for 1. There is a few samey holes in the middle, but a decent track.

Bear in mind fat tiger must have played 20 of the top 100 UK courses this year, so might have a very high standard to compare with.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate. I'll see Stu at Northenden tomorrow so will mention it then!


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 1, 2012)

Junior said:



			Hesketh is booked for 1350 ! Hopefully Stu can make it, plus anyone else who fancies it.   They have a driving range and practise facilities so we can loosen up a bit first! 

 It hosted the*Junior Open Championship in 2008*and the*Centenary Lancashire Amateur Championship in 2010 and was co-host with Hillside for the 2011*Amateur Championship, so hopefully its improved since fat-tiger played it! 
.
		
Click to expand...

At the  minute it's a no  but I'm hoping my tarts lazy fat sister will mind the kids for me.


----------



## Junior (Sep 1, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			At the  minute it's a no  but I'm hoping my tarts lazy fat sister will mind the kids for me.
		
Click to expand...

Haha.....as long as you dont call her that when you ask her mate, you might have a chance!


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 1, 2012)

Junior said:



			Haha.....as long as you dont call her that when you ask her mate, you might have a chance!
		
Click to expand...

I don't speak to the thing so ive no problems mate!


----------

